
Making a Keyboard: System76's Approach - jseliger
https://blog.system76.com/post/612874398967513088/making-a-keyboard-the-system76-approach
======
bjoli
I would be curious which switches they use. I just did a trial of some
mechanical switches since my old trusty buckling spring keyboard was getting
on my SOs nerves, and I just though I would get cherry MX browns and be done
with. But it turns out that there are loads of nice tactile silent switches
that are a lot nicer to type on than the MX browns if you want tactility. The
Matias silent clicky ones are my new favourite. They provide excellent
tactility at a lesser sound level than MX browns (which are borderline non-
tactile IMO). I ended up buying a Mathias keyboard with higher quality
keycaps.

I was also _extremely_ impressed with the new "opto-mechanical" switches by
razer (who's keyboards and switches I have disliked for a long time). Probably
the smoothest switches I have ever tried. MX browns are known for not binding
(getting stuck or extra stiff when you press the key off center) at all, but
the new razer ones were in a completely different league. They only have
linear and clicky switches, which is the reason I did not buy it. I can't wait
for other makers to follow them, because if they manage to make a nice tactile
version of it (preferably with a lower actuation point) I will buy one of
those keyboards in an instant. Hopefully there will be versions for grownups
as well without all the RGB nonsense.

I don't want to be a keyboard nerd, but I always get this nice tingling
feeling whenever I leave Cherry MX-land.

------
valuearb
Ugliest keyboard ever?

